# New extractor, comments welcome



## indios (Oct 20, 2008)

Well its time to expand and I need a motorized radial extractor... 20 frame? Dadant? maxant? or Mann Lake? any comments good or bad would be helpful, ..........ALSO anyone have any expierence or comments on the Brushy Mountain [Sideliner uncapper] thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Friend has a 18 frame Dadant that works well for him. He has to manual controll the speed.

We have a W.T. Kelley 72 rame that advances the speed automaticly and shuts it's self off at the end of the run.. They had a smaller model that did the same thing.

D Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

indios said:


> Well its time to expand and I need a motorized radial extractor... 20 frame?


Depends on how many colonies you have, how many supers you expect to extract. 



> Dadant? maxant? or Mann Lake?


First, if itâs important to you - Maxant, Dadant, and I believe, Kelley, are American made.

Second, youâll want to know the gauge of the stainless steel. Smaller numbers mean thicker metal. Look for 18 or 20 gauge. 22 is probably okay. Iâve seen some imports that are 26 gauge: thatâs REALLY thin. Not only is it easily dented, it's also much more likely to flex or warp, and not hold its shape during extraction. That can cause loads to be unbalanced. Iâve read a lot of complaints online about users buying âeconomyâ extractors that are 26 gauge and having a multitude of problems.

Third, for what it's worth, I bought my extractor from Maxant and am very pleased. Customer service was outstanding.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Maxant and Dadant are both very well made extractors with good customer service to boot. I bought Dadant because they have a location within driving distance to me. Shipping on an extractor that big is going to add up. So take that into consideration when your pricing.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

My money is on the kelley extractors as they use a AC motor to run it. In the past I used the Dadant extractors and the speed (D C voltage) controler gave Me fits. The kelley is a manual speed control but it works good.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We checked them all out before we bought our 18 frame radial extractor. We finally decided to go with Mann lake. Their extractors were about the same price as all the others, less than some, however, they shipped it via freight truck for free, right to our door. I can't say enough how much we LOVE this extractor. When we first got it, we had problems with the motor on it. We called Mann Lake, and they overnighted us, at their expense, a new, bigger motor, and sent us a box to return the defective motor in. I was amazed at how they nearly bent over backwards to make sure we were happy.


----------



## indios (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks form all the comments, I will look at the Kelley, I have never heard of the up here, (canada)


----------

